
Riding the Mastodon - smacktoward
https://jasonlefkowitz.net/2017/05/riding-the-mastodon/
======
willvarfar
Regarding reliability and resilience, the article conflates centralized
ownership with a centralized architecture. FB and Google etc all run very
distributed fault-tolerant systems and have an army of decent techs making
sure it keeps running. In practice, all the clutter of outdated unpatched
unreliable abandoned boxes on the Internet are the self-hosters. And whilst a
single entity can be targeted by an attack and fail hard, so can other parts
of Internet architecture that are critical such as bgp and dns and large
providers and so on.

I have no beef with the political aspects of the article, and am an upvoter ;)

